# Edge S315 error



## krausswilliam

Brand new Edge Cable. Spectrum. Getting a consistent "verifying" error during first-time guided setup. Id'd as an S315 error. Called Tivo. "This is a known issue. Our engineers are working on it."
The support line didn't inspire confidence. I wonder if the last line of the script is "This is a known issue. Our engineers are working on it."

No idea of when it will be fixed, etc.

Is anybody else experiencing this?
Does anybody have any reliable information regarding this issue?

I've used Tivo for as long as it's been around. This is disappointing.


----------



## JoeKustra

see: Mini Vox cannot finish initial setup with error S315


----------



## kpeters59

Hmmm...this is interesting:

Mini Vox cannot finish initial setup with error S315

You may be able to (temporarily) put your Modem in 'bypass' or 'Bridge' mode and connect your Edge directly to it to get past this issue.

-KP


----------



## krausswilliam

_However, your account has already been included to our list of the affected customers so that you will receive a notification via phone or email once it is fixed. Thank you for your patience._

Not reassuring.


----------



## huberohio

I'm having the same issue with a brand new Tivo Edge. I was also told that I have been added to the list of affected customers. I preformed a search and found a thread on here that included this s315 error on brand new Tivo Edge units from back in October. Apparently the issue was caused by missing information on the Tivo activation server. Tivo_Ted was able to get the issue taken care of back then. Unfortunately, he has left Tivo since then.


----------



## krausswilliam

Yes. Brand new, out of the box. On the largest cable network in NA and I get the privilege of being added to a list of affected customers. So lucky...
I'm sure that somewhere people are working in an underground complex day and night to insure that this is fixed soon.


----------



## JoeKustra

krausswilliam said:


> Yes. Brand new, out of the box. On the largest cable network in NA and I get the privilege of being added to a list of affected customers. So lucky...
> I'm sure that somewhere people are working in an underground complex day and night to insure that this is fixed soon.


You are very nice. I would have sent it back. There is a small chance it will be fixed before the thirty-day return window expires.


----------



## Francisco Bido

Same issue here. Returning it. Tivo is having some serious quality control issues. Not the same company it was when I joined many years ago. Will look for other alternatives. Just too bad.


----------



## krausswilliam

I’ll give them a couple of days. Then it goes back.


----------



## philco782

This latest update seems to have been a complete disaster!

I’m well past my return period for my Edge but supposedly in a year service contract (so glad I decided against going all-in)

I’m tempted to call them and tell them I’m cancelling the credit card they have on file then telling them where they can shove it. 

But the new TiVo probably wouldn’t care or maybe even have a support representative that actually works for TiVo. Just a massive call center with noname people doing simultaneous support for 10 different companies in their sweatshop call center.


----------



## krausswilliam

Connecting directly to Ethernet on the cable modem didn't work. This is a software issue.


----------



## krausswilliam

As everyone here knows, you pretty much can't use the TV if your Tivo doesn't work. I had already had the cable company reprovision the cable card to the new edge. Since this was replacing a roamio, it's not like I have a charter set top box lying around.


----------



## philco782

krausswilliam said:


> Connecting directly to Ethernet on the cable modem didn't work. This is a software issue.


Always a good first step before trying phone support, in fact a must do, unless you want the script-reading lackey on the other end pushing you to do it through an arduous script.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennberg

Glad I found this thread. I received a new replacement Edge a couple days ago. The previous one (which I got through the recent summer promotion) had a loud fan in it so I submitted it for an RMA exchange.

Since I had the time today, I figured I’d set up the replacement unit. It all went smoothly until I get an S315 error during the verification step of guided setup. When I called support to explain the problem, the rep raced through a script - “It will eventually verify. Just keep trying. Goodbye.” - before I could say anything else.

I’ve messaged their Twitter accounts to see if I have better luck there.


----------



## kpeters59

krausswilliam said:


> Connecting directly to Ethernet on the cable modem didn't work. This is a software issue.


What Modem?

Did you get a valid Public IP?

With Comcast, you have to reboot the Modem after you change devices that connect to it.

If it's Comcast's Modem did you try it in Bridge Mode?

-KP


----------



## shwru980r

philco782 said:


> This latest update seems to have been a complete disaster!
> 
> I'm well past my return period for my Edge but supposedly in a year service contract (so glad I decided against going all-in)
> 
> I'm tempted to call them and tell them I'm cancelling the credit card they have on file then telling them where they can shove it.
> 
> But the new TiVo probably wouldn't care or maybe even have a support representative that actually works for TiVo. Just a massive call center with noname people doing simultaneous support for 10 different companies in their sweatshop call center.


if you have monthly or yearly service, then you have the continual care warranty where they will replace a defective Tivo for $49.


----------



## krausswilliam

it's spectrum/charter. the machine connects to the internet, gets a public ip, and then freezes. since the OS isn't running there's no way to get any diagnostic info from the machine.
and no, "keep trying" doesn't work. 

for everyone looking at this forum, i would not buy an edge until you see resolution on this. i have yet to see anybody who has successfully set up an edge since i posted this. if i'm wrong and you've done so in the last week, please correct me.


----------



## kpeters59

I mean, I see what you wrote, but what IP did it actually get?

-KP


----------



## krausswilliam

I tried every potential reasonable solution regarding connectivity. It isn't that. It happens whether it's got an IP/DNS on the internal network or a public-facing IP/DNS through an open port. At this point, I am not looking for a workaround or solution other than turning it on and going through a normal guided setup. It's TiVo's job to provide a product that can do that out of the box. I have two TiVo Bolts and this replaced a TiVo Roamio. All of these work fine on my current networking setup. This happened following a reboot where TiVo applied the latest software upgrade during the first guided setup. So, it's clear that the latest software for the Edge prevents the "verifying" to occur.

I've wasted enough time on this. Either they fix it or I send the machine back for a refund during the 30-day window.
I don't want anyone else looking at this to make the mistake of buying an Edge until this is sorted out.


----------



## compnurd

krausswilliam said:


> I tried every potential reasonable solution regarding connectivity. It isn't that. It happens whether it's got an IP/DNS on the internal network or a public-facing IP/DNS through an open port. At this point, I am not looking for a workaround or solution other than turning it on and going through a normal guided setup. It's TiVo's job to provide a product that can do that out of the box. I have two TiVo Bolts and this replaced a TiVo Roamio. All of these work fine on my current networking setup. This happened following a reboot where TiVo applied the latest software upgrade during the first guided setup. So, it's clear that the latest software for the Edge prevents the "verifying" to occur.
> 
> I've wasted enough time on this. Either they fix it or I send the machine back for a refund during the 30-day window.
> I don't want anyone else looking at this to make the mistake of buying an Edge until this is sorted out.


So contact them to fix it.. Whining on here isnt going to fix it


----------



## huberohio

Contacted support for an update. Told me to try toggling between Ethernet and Wifi. On the second try today, it passed verification and completed the guided setup over wifi. Previously if failed verification when it was connected to my TP Link router over wifi. I hooked up an old Apple Airport Extreme that I had laying around and put it in access point mode. Connected to the 2.4 ghz network.


----------



## John Moore

Thank you so much for this information. I was having the same problem. Support was useless. Mine worked after the 3 attempt over WIFI on a Sparklite router.


----------



## BillJ11

huberohio said:


> Contacted support for an update. Told me to try toggling between Ethernet and Wifi. On the second try today, it passed verification and completed the guided setup over wifi. Previously if failed verification when it was connected to my TP Link router over wifi. I hooked up an old Apple Airport Extreme that I had laying around and put it in access point mode. Connected to the 2.4 ghz network.


----------



## BillJ11

huberohio said:


> Contacted support for an update. Told me to try toggling between Ethernet and Wifi. On the second try today, it passed verification and completed the guided setup over wifi. Previously if failed verification when it was connected to my TP Link router over wifi. I hooked up an old Apple Airport Extreme that I had laying around and put it in access point mode. Connected to the 2.4 ghz network.


I have a Motorola router/modem. Is there any way that I can connect to avoid the s315 error?


----------



## BillJ11

huberohio said:


> Contacted support for an update. Told me to try toggling between Ethernet and Wifi. On the second try today, it passed verification and completed the guided setup over wifi. Previously if failed verification when it was connected to my TP Link router over wifi. I hooked up an old Apple Airport Extreme that I had laying around and put it in access point mode. Connected to the 2.4 ghz network.


I have a Motorola router/modem. Is there any way I can connect to avoid the s015 error?


----------



## krausswilliam

did MOCA and it went through. I suspect that they fixed the OS update.


----------



## compnurd

krausswilliam said:


> did MOCA and it went through. I suspect that they fixed the OS update.


Lawl


----------



## BillJ11

krausswilliam said:


> did MOCA and it went through. I suspect that they fixed the OS update.


MOCA??


----------



## JoeKustra

BillJ11 said:


> MOCA??


Multimedia over Coax Alliance - Wikipedia

See the link in my signature for other abbreviations.


----------



## Brian Thompson

AS of today, my edge was able to successfully pass the VERIFY stage. I have been trying it daily since I received the unit last week.


----------



## inlanikai

Just got a Edge Cable to replace my Bolt+ that died after 4 years. Unit came directly from TiVo a week after promised (It was told 2 days). Apparently they were out of stock but no one in the Philippine support group knew that. So, I connected it yesterday to all the same connections and got the S315 error that everyone else mentions above. Tried ethernet, wi-fi, with and without the CableCard. No joy. Called tech support and was told that someone from the Executive Relations Team would call me today. No call. Called tech support again and was told the "guy" (apparently there is only one) was out until this coming Friday, 2 days from now. Was also told that the S315 is a know problem (no kidding) with the software somewhere at TiVo and that I would have to wait to talk to "the guy", hopefully on Friday.

I have been a TiVo customer for 4 years. Their hardware and technology is fine. Their tech support is terrible, IMO. When tech support set up the replacement for my Bolt+ I specifically asked if it came with a new remote. After checking he said "yes". Guess what, no remote in the box. The power supply had to be ordered separately.

When I was told my Bolt+ had to be replaced with an Edge Cable I was never told: 1) It was out of stock and would take an extra week, even though I paid for 2-day shipping; 2) No one told me of the S315 problem after several calls to tech support when I set up the new box. Only searching this forum gave me some insight as to what is going on.

It is a shame this company has gone to the dogs when it comes to support. Hope it clears up for their sake. In the meantime, I'm still waiting for a call or a fix or at least the courtesy of a real explanation as to what the problem is, what's being done about it, and when it will be fixed.


----------



## Brian Thompson

inlanikai said:


> ...Was also told that the S315 is a know problem (no kidding) with the software somewhere at TiVo and that I would have to wait to talk to "the guy", hopefully on Friday...


They never call, just FYI.
Make sure that the serial number of the new box is listed on your account with the proper subscription. It seems their system takes several days for the "activation server" to sync up with the sales/tech support server. 
My experience was it just *"magically"* worked.. I tried every morning until it worked.. Can't respond beyond that


----------



## inlanikai

Brian Thompson said:


> They never call, just FYI.
> Make sure that the serial number of the new box is listed on your account with the proper subscription. It seems their system takes several days for the "activation server" to sync up with the sales/tech support server.
> My experience was it just *"magically"* worked.. I tried every morning until it worked.. Can't respond beyond that


Brian: Thanks for the reply. One thing I forgot to add, and may be related to this issue: When I went to activate the box online, before the first try, I got a message that it was already activated but NOT on my equipment list and the Bolt+ I sent back and that they had already received was on the list. I'll make it part of my morning routine to continue trying going forward.


----------



## Michael Gargano

I had the same problem (S315) with my Edge on FiOs. Tried connecting to the modem directly, to the router, to an ethernet switch, and over WiFi and kept getting the S315 error on verification during setup. Called TiVo multiple times and finally spoke to a supervisor who agreed to send me a new Edge. Nothing's to say I won't have the same problem with the new one, since TiVo has no idea what's causing the issue to begin with.


----------



## inlanikai

UPDATE: Referring to my 9/23/20 post above. My issue got "kicked upstairs" to the Executive Relations team in the USA. As of about 2 weeks ago they said they had a problem in their database software, which caused the S315 code when Verifying, where they could activate a new Edge but could not associate it with an existing account if the new Edge was a replacement for an older product (in my case a Bolt+). They seemed to have fixed it, at least in my case, about 10 days ago.

Having gotten past that, the next problem I discovered was that my Bolt+ remote, two of them actually, would not RF pair with the Edge. The Edge was a replacement for the Bolt+ and did not come with a remote. Working with three tech people we tried everything in the book, which everyone here has discussed at some point. It would not pair. They sent me a new VOX remote and poof! it paired in seconds straight out of the box. All is right in the world once again!

My guess is that the RF design/technology in the old remotes and the new Edge are sufficiently different that pairing between random units may not be as robust and foolproof in practice as it should be in theory.


----------



## 64 Mustang Man

I wish I checked this thread first. I had a Bolt for the past 4+ years and it started acting up. I was on the phone with tech support and they were going to send me a replacement bolt but it was going to cost me about half the price of an Edge so I had them sell me an Edge. I get it today and right out of the box I get the S15 error code. I called and got the same word track listed many times above. I got off the phone after hearing it was a known problem and they would call me back. I then decided to google the issue. I found this forum and was livid. I called the back to ask why are they selling products they know won’t work. She said “I assure you there isn’t a problem with the box, it’s a software issue”. No difference, It’s unusable either way. This has been “a known issue” for over a month and they keep selling them with no idea how to fix it or how long it will take. I’m giving it a couple of days and then they are losing a customer. If anyone finds a fix or a number of someone at TiVo that is helpful, please post it. Thanks


----------



## kpeters59

Apparently, just keep trying it. Toggling between different methods of Network Connection may also help. 

I'd also recommend rebooting the Modem, as that can clear out old routing info.

-KP


----------



## Michael Gargano

kpeters59 said:


> Apparently, just keep trying it. Toggling between different methods of Network Connection may also help.
> 
> I'd also recommend rebooting the Modem, as that can clear out old routing info.
> 
> -KP


I've been doing this for the last 3 days. No joy. I'll keep trying until the replacement arrives.


----------

